# How do we get MN in the list of States with forums?



## Allan421 (Aug 27, 2014)

This Post Will Lead You To Governmental Things MN MMJ: 

http://www.health.state.mn.us/topics/cannabis/index.html


----------



## Stompromper (Aug 28, 2014)

Is MN a legal medical state now?


----------



## Allan421 (Aug 28, 2014)

Stompromper said:


> Is MN a legal medical state now?


Yes it is. They are working out the details at this time. MMJ to be available by 7/1/2015.
http://www.health.state.mn.us/topics/cannabis/index.html


----------

